

Help Internet Troll Get RV Back - sarciszewski
http://www.gofundme.com/nrkx6c

======
sarciszewski
If you don't know who Jaime Cochran is, the cliffnotes version of her story
is: Incredibly smart, talented, and hilarious trans woman.

~~~
piffy
I hear she loves Hacker News and posts here almost every day.

------
greggh
If I give a lot more money, can I paint my name on the side of the RV?

------
braenaru
What is the rate for having things added to the RV paintwork?

